# hey guys its me again :D



## jmesherghi (Sep 14, 2010)

basicly i forgot 2 ask u guys somin
this is my routine
monday: triceps and traps (do tris cuz i cnt perfrom form properly on shoulders and chest days)

tuesday: legs

wednesday: (rest)

thursday (back deads and bis)

friday( chest and shoulders)

okay so wud it be better to swap my back day and do it on a friday as iv done legs on tuesday so maybe that one days rest will not be enough when i do deadlifts

or is it okay, and will it be okay to train chest and shoulders 2 days after working tris

thanks...


----------



## Phineas (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you actually want honest advice, or are you just going to shoot it down again, and stick with what you want to do? If so, what's the point of asking for advice?


----------



## jmesherghi (Sep 14, 2010)

well yes i wud like some advice lol, i mean thinking about it i wud think it wud be better to swap the chest and shoulder day with the back as i get 2 days recoupartaion for both legs and tris


----------



## Phineas (Sep 14, 2010)

Then go for it.


----------



## jmesherghi (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks, just needed a second opinion to be sure, now thinking about it it seems logical change it


----------



## rockhardly (Sep 14, 2010)

You can DO IT!!!


----------



## cshea2 (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you willing to put tris on shoulder day? I think if you can handle doing biceps after back, you would be able to do tris after shoulders. I kinda hate bodypart workouts, but you don't want to hear that so do whatever.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 14, 2010)

How exactly are the traps not part of the back?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 14, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> How exactly are the traps not part of the back?



Because this is bodybuilding and if we want a day dedicated to getting our teres major a huge pump why the fuck shouldn't we.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Sep 14, 2010)

So you've got a four day program going. Why would you not just do upper push, lower push, upper pull, lower pull? Or if you want a rest day between upper push, lower push, rest, upper pull, lower pull. Better than what you've got going on now, in my opinion.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 14, 2010)

lol, I tried to just appease him so he'd go away, but I guess everyone else isn't going to go with that.

I know where this thread is going.


----------



## yeksetm (Sep 14, 2010)

Why don't you put your bicep workout on your leg day? That way you can really work the calves when you use the whole body to get that last rep of bicep curl up!! 
Shake and bake Cal!!


----------



## jmesherghi (Sep 15, 2010)

i wanted to do shrugs on the monday cuz with all my ovther exerises i would not have time to do it on a back and bi and deadlift day

and i know its weird i can train bis with back but just cnt train tris with shoulders or chest my form realy suffers especially when i try to overload my tris with compound exerises like the narrow grip, for me thers no other choice then to do this... and besides its not all bad looking at it, this way it gives me a chance to really focus on working on my tris hard and developing one of the most "pleasing" muscle groups around, simple fact as you all know BIG TRIS = BIG ARMS so why not give it the respect it deserves and train it without training chest or shoulders before....


----------



## N_I_C_K (Sep 15, 2010)

jmesherghi said:


> i wanted to do shrugs on the monday cuz with all my ovther exerises i would not have time to do it on a back and bi and deadlift day
> 
> and i know its weird i can train bis with back but just cnt train tris with shoulders or chest my form realy suffers especially when i try to overload my tris with compound exerises like the narrow grip, for me thers no other choice then to do this... and besides its not all bad looking at it, this way it gives me a chance to really focus on working on my tris hard and developing one of the most "pleasing" muscle groups around, simple fact as you all know BIG TRIS = BIG ARMS so why not give it the respect it deserves and train it without training chest or shoulders before....



Answer my question fool.


----------



## jmesherghi (Sep 15, 2010)

well i have already started my routine now so cnt change now so what muscle groups on what days wud u had suggested nick


----------



## Phineas (Sep 15, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Do you actually want honest advice, or are you just going to shoot it down again, and stick with what you want to do? If so, what's the point of asking for advice?





jmesherghi said:


> *well i have already started my routine now so cnt change now *so what muscle groups on what days wud u had suggested nick



Congratulations to everyone who participated in this thread. You are now a little bit dumber.


----------



## MDR (Sep 15, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Congratulations to everyone who participated in this thread. You are now a little bit dumber.



I feel dumber just from reading it.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Sep 15, 2010)

jmesherghi said:


> well i have already started my routine now so cnt change now so what muscle groups on what days wud u had suggested nick



I promise you, you can your routine whenever you want.


----------



## MDR (Sep 15, 2010)

N_I_C_K said:


> I promise you, you can your routine whenever you want.



Try Muscle and Fitness


----------



## jmesherghi (Sep 16, 2010)

jeeeez people r so sarcastic on here


----------



## jmesherghi (Sep 16, 2010)

and yh changed it now

monday shoulders ( 10 sets)
tris (6 sets)

tuesday legs (12 sets)

wednesday (rest)

thursday chest (12 sets)

friday back (12 sets) deads (5 sets) bis (5 sets)

there we go and comon guys i know i have been difficult but iv completely changed the routine that i originaly had planned got rid of all but 2 iso exersises and etc so i have changed alot 

thers no need to be so sarcasticcccccc chillllllllllllll dudes


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Someone neg this retard for abuse of the English language PLEASE?


----------



## jmesherghi (Sep 16, 2010)

okay fine then cancel my forum membership... so be it


----------



## Phineas (Sep 16, 2010)

jmesherghi said:


> and yh changed it now
> 
> monday shoulders ( 10 sets)
> tris (6 sets)
> ...



We're frustrated because we've thrown so much advice and information your way and you haven't really applied much of it -- almost none, in fact.

Your new routine looks better than before, but that's not saying much. For starters, this isn't a program; this isn't even a routine. This is a disorganized list of muscle muscle groups and regions of the body. Not only have you not listed rep ranges, intensities, rest intervals, periodization, GOALS, etc -- you haven't even listed the exercises! Aside from deadlifts, all we have is sets per muscle group/region.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

He's still a jerkoff who doesnt listen. Cancel his ass or at least neg him to oblivion.


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't understand why people are still giving this troll attention. He's obviously seeking attention not advice.


----------



## jmesherghi (Sep 16, 2010)

okay fine just delete me i insist, so moderator do your job...


----------



## Phineas (Sep 16, 2010)

Even for IM forums drama this is pretty lame.


----------



## MDR (Sep 16, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Even for IM forums drama this is pretty lame.



Dude needs to get a life.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

jmesherghi said:


> okay fine just delete me i insist, so moderator do your job...



thats right so the douche from wannabebig can start over.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2010)

jmesherghi said:


> okay fine just delete me i insist, so moderator do your job...



And you need to be deleted, why?

This is the best board on the net for the simple reason that the people here know what they're talking about, and if they don't they get called on it almost immediately.

This is the advice we give, if you want help on this forum start listening to it. If you don't want to listen to it then don't ask for it. If you insist on asking for it and not taking it, don't be surprised when people get shitty with you.

If you can't deal with that simple concept just stop posting.

If you want to debate and discuss thats a different matter entirely, and encouraged. Nobody knows all the answers. The problem is that i've yet to see any reasoning from you beyond "but i want to do it this way" when people like Phineas have typed out massive posts explaining real science behind their point of view. THATS why people get angry.


----------



## jmesherghi (Sep 16, 2010)

okay fair enough, i must say your rite probaly is the best forum around at least one of them, good answers and quick response

jus people get so angry lol


----------



## Phineas (Sep 16, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> And you need to be deleted, why?
> 
> This is the best board on the net for the simple reason that the people here know what they're talking about, and if they don't they get called on it almost immediately.
> 
> ...




You're always the rational mediator, lol.

I can see you as one of those emergency conflict resolution guys, the ones who talk people down from buildings when they're gonna jump or criminals with victims hostage. 

I can see it now, a huge gym crowd gathered around...gym attendants with spotlights on the person, everyone's terrified -- so they send in the big bad Gaz...

Gaz: "Now now bro, just put down the EZ-Bar, you know you don't wanna do it...you know you don't wanna do more sets of preacher curls"

Bro: "BUT I...I....HOW WILL I GET BIG GUNS!?!?! AAHH! MAYBE I SHOULD JUST CANCLE MY MEMBERSHIP!!! WOULD YOU LIKE THAT!? WOULD YOU??!"

Gaz: "Now now, calm down brosky...no one here wants you to cancel your membership..there's just so much to train for....trust me, this gym is worth training in...now why don't you get down from that preacher bench, and come here and maybe we'll go for some casual deadlifts..that's all..no one here is judging you"

Bro: "UUHH, OKAY I'M COMING DOWN"

*everyone applauds

Gym owner: "Hot damn Gaz! You did it again! How do you do it? How do you manage to save so many broskies?"

Gaz: "It's nothing, really - how could I live with myself if I just sat back and watched this gym turn to a wretched swamp of senseless wrist curls and kickbacks? DAMNIT IT JUST DOESN'T MAKE SENSE TO ME!!!!" 

*Gaz slams his fist into the table, and breaks it because his forearms weight 40 lbs from too much grip training and jerking off

Gym owner: "Wow Gaz, you're a true hero...you're like the Martin Luther King of proper training. How can our gym possibly thank you?"

Gaz: "No need. I'm a vigilante...wherever a bro is curling in the squat rack, I'll be there....whenever a bro is deadlifting only part way to the ground, I'll be there....and whenever a bro shows up in a tapout shirt and spends his entire workout on the pec dec blabbing to his friends about hittin' tri's afterwards and how they got so wasted on saturday, well...heh....you can rest assure I'll be there too....and I won't rest until this gym is purified of this filth"

Gym owner: "GOD SPEED GAZHOLE...GOD SPEED!!"

*Gaz farmer walks into the foggy distance as dramatic music fades...


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

jmesherghi said:


> jus people get so angry lol


 Because you dont listen to a fucking thing we've told you. You're an arrogant jerkoff, you type/speak like a 14 year old chick with a cell phone, you think triceps are everything-you're everything I hate. You ask questions and tell everyone involved what you're going to do, and shit on their advice. You...are...a...jerkoff.


----------



## rockhardly (Sep 16, 2010)

I smell BROADWAY!!!


----------



## jmesherghi (Sep 16, 2010)

loooooooooooool this is some funny thread i think juggernaughts got some serious roid rage  and tbh i did listen to a lot of your advice get rid of isos chnage my program round take a day off train 4 times a week

iv taken alot of your points and matched it with mine if you dnt like training chest with 12 sets fine thats your opinion but i think 12 sets for a large muscle group is optimal

10 sets for shoulders 6 or 5 sets for bis or tris if preceded by shoulder or chest work

im entitled to my opinion cuz i know what works for me u have yours (juggernaught) what works for you, but if i can make good gains training chest twice a week for more intensity then training chest once a week for 12 sets thats gna be fine so stop saying your way is rite and mine is wrong... get over yourself juggernaught im taken your and many others opinion like geting rid of all but 3 iso exersises and made my routine much more manageabal and effiecient so i have listened


----------



## yeksetm (Sep 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Because you dont listen to a fucking thing we've told you. You're an arrogant jerkoff, you type/speak like a 14 year old chick with a cell phone, you think triceps are everything-you're everything I hate. You ask questions and tell everyone involved what you're going to do, and shit on their advice. You...are...a...jerkoff.



Come on man lighten up! A 14 year old chick? More like


----------



## N_I_C_K (Sep 16, 2010)

jmesherghi said:


> loooooooooooool this is some funny thread i think juggernaughts got some serious roid rage  and tbh i did listen to a lot of your advice get rid of isos chnage my program round take a day off train 4 times a week
> 
> iv taken alot of your points and matched it with mine if you dnt like training chest with 12 sets fine thats your opinion but i think 12 sets for a large muscle group is optimal
> 
> ...



Shut up. Go away.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 17, 2010)

Despite the feature film Phineas is writing, I'm slowly losing my patience with this shit. Can we just let this thread die? This is going nowhere.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 18, 2010)

I farted.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I farted.



It smells nasty.


----------



## MDR (Sep 18, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Despite the feature film Phineas is writing, I'm slowly losing my patience with this shit. Can we just let this thread die? This is going nowhere.



Gaz probably has more patience than the rest of us put together.  If you can piss him off you can probably piss off the pope.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 18, 2010)

This thread will never stop...don't you know? 

YouTube - Overkill - E.vil N.ever D.ies


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 19, 2010)

I had macaroni last night and it made me fart again.


----------



## Gissurjon (Sep 20, 2010)

Dont argue with fools because from a distance you cant tell who is who.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 20, 2010)

Gissurjon said:


> Dont argue with fools because from a distance you cant tell who is who.


Where fucking glasses.


----------



## fraseram (Sep 21, 2010)

its like watching synchronized swimming on TV ..... its horrific to watch but you cant bring yourself to change the channel LOL 

but really if the thread is annoying you just dont log onto it !!!!! my two cents and PEACE OUT because I am 
CHANGING THE CHANNEL people


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 21, 2010)

fraseram said:


> its like watching synchronized swimming on TV ..... its horrific to watch but you cant bring yourself to change the channel LOL
> 
> but really if the thread is annoying you just dont log onto it !!!!! my two cents and PEACE OUT because I am
> CHANGING THE CHANNEL people



shut up douche. I want to spank my jizz into your crosseyed glasses wearing face. Now fuck off and change the channel. I farted again.


----------

